# Tilapia bythobates preparing to breed?



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

There's been a ridiculous amount of gravel excavation of late, by both the male and female. Initially only the male would move gravel while chasing the female around the tank. Now that she's joined in on the renovations we frequently see her approach him and shimmy her body alongside his. Both are in full color mode. This is the first CARES species we obtained- hoping we can distribute some babies soon!








[/url]
IMAG1248 [/img]


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, they were breeding. Came home tonight to at least 50 little T. bythobates swimming around!!  :dancing:


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats


----------

